# (gelöst) xulrunner

## michael_w

Hi,

seit Tagen funktioniert das Update nicht. Jedes mal scheitert der Download und damit auch das Update von FF:

```

>>> Emerging (6 of 7) net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20

>>> Downloading 'ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-3.6.20.sour

ce.tar.bz2'

--2011-09-13 13:36:27--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-3.6

.20.source.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/firefox-3.6.20.source.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«.... 87.106.54.147

Verbindungsaufbau zu de-mirror.org|87.106.54.147|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /distro/gentoo/distfiles ... 

Das Verzeichnis »»distro/gentoo/distfiles«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.

6.20/source/firefox-3.6.20.source.tar.bz2'

--2011-09-13 13:36:28--  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/rel

eases/3.6.20/source/firefox-3.6.20.source.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »releases.mozilla.org«.... 202.177.202.154, 64.50.236.214

, 204.152.184.113, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu releases.mozilla.org|202.177.202.154|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2011-09-13 13:36:29 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'firefox-3.6.20.source.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20/temp/build.log'

```

Weiss einer was da los ist? Klappts bei jemand anderem?

----------

## arfe

Hast Du nur einen MIRROR in der /etc/make.conf drin?

Ansonsten diese Empfehlung:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/

ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/

ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

----------

## michael_w

Ich hab nur das drin:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

dachte das reicht, was es auch bisher immer getan hat.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich glaube ich weiss warum das nicht funktioniert.

Laut deinem Zitat versucht emerge die Datei "firefox-3.6.20.source.tar.bz2" von "http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.20/source/" herunter zu laden doch sowohl die Datei als auch der Ordner existiert nicht oder nicht mehr.

Versuchs mal mit einem neueren Firefox am besten gleich mit dem aktuellsten die sind sicher noch auf dem Mozilla Servern drauf.

EDIT:

Der erste download versuch scheitert wohl an dem "distro" das da zu viel ist:

Falsch - "ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/"

Richtig - "ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/distfiles/"

Ändere mal das GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/" in deiner make.conf in GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/" um dann kannst du auch bei dem alten firefox bleiben denn da ist das file noch drauf.

----------

## Josef.95

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Siehe hierzu auch Bug 381541 - de-mirror.org moved gentoo directory 

----------

## michael_w

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

thx a lot.  :Wink: 

----------

